# Ohio Adds to Water Trail Program with New Designation



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

1/05/09 The Lake Erie region is adding a second Ohio Water Trail with a new designation for portions of the Vermilion and Black Rivers.

More...


----------

